# Das Auto als Angriffsziel für Viren und Hacker



## Newsfeed (4 Juni 2009)

"Die Entwickler von Auto-IT-Systemen ziehen bisher kaum böswillige Angreifer in Betracht", warnt Marko Wolf vom Horst Görtz Institut für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik an der Ruhr-Universität Bochum.

Weiterlesen...


----------

